# Persimmon Lidded Pot



## BarbS (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's a little pot made from Mike's beautiful persimmon. It's about 3" high and 3-3/4" in diameter, with a chatter-work medallion of dark stained maple. I'm planning two of these with the second a little smaller, to sell as a set.

[attachment=9731]

[attachment=9732]


----------



## DKMD (Aug 27, 2012)

That's a cool little box, Barb!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 27, 2012)

Barb, Nice box.


----------



## TimR (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice little box indeed Barb! I like the medallion, nice chatter work. I bought a chatter tool tip replacement (closeout from somewhere), but haven't made a handle for it yet.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2012)

Super duper Barb. I never even heard of "chatter work". Learned something already today.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 27, 2012)

Once again your usual very nice work!


----------



## BarbS (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks, everybody. Kevin, chatter work is done by dragging an angled blade against the face of a relatively flat surface, drawn from near center to about 7 o'clock. I like it. Here's a photo of my spin tops (a la Bonnie Klein's directions) all done with chatter work:

[attachment=9747]


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice pot!!


----------



## Vern Tator (Aug 27, 2012)

Cute little pot.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 27, 2012)

Barb - the pot is really nice - but the tops are awesome. What do you use to color them?
Scott


----------



## BarbS (Aug 27, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Barb - the pot is really nice - but the tops are awesome. What do you use to color them?
> Scott



Perma Color water-based pens from the art store; there are many brands. You just lay on a base coat, chatter through it, then add rings of additional colors and wait a few minutes before waxing the whole. The entire process is here:
http://www.bonnieklein.com/turning-products-list/books


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice work Barb. Rick


----------



## BarbS (Aug 29, 2012)

Camero68 said:


> The little pot is bagging big time admiration. Well done.



Thanks all!


----------

